# General > Business >  School Closures Confirmed By ECS Committee

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*School Closures Confirmed By ECS Committee*

The Highland Council's Education Culture and Sport Committee today (Thursday 5 August 2010) agreed to amalgamate or close rural primary schools which it has deemed to be no longer educationally viable.   Under the terms of the Schools (Consultation) (Scotland) Act 2010, the Council recently carried out consultations in Lochaber, Skye and West Ross and has now agreed to:  Amalgamate Fort William Primary School and Upper Achintore Primary School in a new school on a site yet to be identified.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

